# win 10 endless boot error 0xc0000001



## bumpmaster (Sep 15, 2008)

core i7, 16 GB, 120GB SSD, 2TB HD, radeon graphic, MSI mobo Win 10 up from 8.1.

Rather perplexing boot problem. I use my computer fine, turn it off. Next day I can't boot. You get the screen that takes you to the screen with the 8 options (safe mode, safe mode w networking, boot logging, etc) but no matter which option you choose, you wind up back at the same screen - can't boot.

I said to myself, no problem. I had cloned my SSD with the OS earlier when it was working fine just for these situations. I put the clone in, access the boot option, and boot from the clone and FUDGE! still doesn't boot.

I put in my 8.1 OS disk, (since I upgraded there is no win 10 disk) get to advanced options, rolled back to a sys restore date when it was working fine. No go - still can't boot. What good is it to have this stupid feature if it doesn't work ?!!!!

So I go to advanced options again, and try the command line. Ran bootrec with various options to rebuild the boot record and MBR, etc. They all say completed successfully, still no go - can't boot.

I've run that dism command, but it just aborts with errors. 

previously, I'd run separate disk utilities to check my SSD that has the OS on it, and it showed no errors.

I'd also periodically ran anti-virus (avira) and MB anti-malware. They either never found anything, or they just found mildly annoying things, but no serious problems.

At this point, I'm thinking some kind of hardware failure - if a restore point doesn't work, and a cloned disk can't boot, and OS repairs don't work, what else could it be?

However, I tried running Ubuntu from a disk and it boots fine. BIOS shows the full 16GB ram available. I can access the internet, and all my hard disks show up, and I can access files and even open them, which tells me my keyboard, mouse, display, CPU, ram and hard disk and network connections, are all working fine.

I will say that prior to this boot problem, I think windows was continually trying to update the OS, but was unable to. Frequently when I tried to turn the computer off, it would run forever trying to update. I would never turn it off, but in the morning, the computer was off - either from the original shutdown command or from power management. A company that can't update it's own OS, is just -------. They take all control of the update away from us, so there is not much we can do except trust them HA!

Anyway, obviously I'm in dire straits until I can get this stinking piece of software up and running again. Any help would be appreciated. BTW, my bios setting for the sata drives only have 3 options, one is disable, one is IDE. I forget the third, but since disabled and IDE are clearly not correct for a SATA drive, the third option is the only possible one to use.

thanks


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

boot it from a windows 10 dvd made on another computer
of the right version and bit
Obtain the install media from here

https://www.microsoft.com/en-gb/software-download/windows10

when you have the boot media and the computer booted to it post back


----------



## bumpmaster (Sep 15, 2008)

Tried that, win10 disk doesn't do anything I couldn't do with the 8.1 disk. 

The fact that a disk with a clone of the OS while it was working will not boot tells me that at boot time, it either doesn't even bother looking at the disks, or it can't access the disks at all for some reason. And when it goes to the blue error screen - can't boot, it goes there really fast, like there was no disk activity at all.

I just noticed that when you run bootrec /rebuildbcd, it shows ZERO windows installations. Also, when I do directory of c:\ it shows nothing.

However, there is definitely nothing wrong with the disks. As I said if I boot Ubuntu, it shows all the disks, including C:. I can navigate to c:\windows\system32 and all the files are there - dll's exe's bootcfg, bootmenuUX, sys files, etc. 

What settings could prevent the bootmanager from seeing the disks?


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

did the system come with 8.1 pre installed

if so at the bootrec cmd where you say it does not identify any windows installations - type this cmd

*bcdedit /export c:\bcdbackup*
press enter
you should see the operation completed successfully
then type this cmd

*attrib c:\boot\bcd -h -r -s*
that removes the hidden readonly and system attributes from the boot configuration data

now type
*ren c:\boot\bcd bcd.old*

that of course renames the bcd
so that we may bow rebuild it

now type
*bootrec /rebuildbcd*

what please is the response to that does it now find a windows installation


----------



## bumpmaster (Sep 15, 2008)

It didn't come 8.1 pre-installed, but I built the machine myself, and 8.1 was the first installed os from genuine, legit, MS disk. I'll give it a try.


----------



## bumpmaster (Sep 15, 2008)

It comes back showing 1 installation, (an improvement) but it is like for drive f: or g: which are my card reader drives instead of c:. If I do dir on c:, it still shows only the new exported file, nothing else. If I try to boot, it still crashes and says I need a repair, but the error message is different. Instead of saying a device is missing, it seems to think that a driver is missing - I think it was spaceport.dll.


----------



## bumpmaster (Sep 15, 2008)

when you boot from disk, go to advanced options and select command line, does your command prompt show drive x:? Mine is showing x:


----------



## bumpmaster (Sep 15, 2008)

OK, It looks like part of the problem is that when you boot thru setup disk, advanced options, and go to command prompt, the c: drive with the OS shows up as g: instead of c:. That's why I couldn't find it. Directory on g: shows what looks like a normal os drive. 

However, the bootrec rebuildbcd only works once. You try to boot, it fails, you go back to advanced options and scanos shows zero installations again. 

I tried following the above script for g drive, but g: does not have a boot directory. g:\windows does have a boot directory, but it doesn't have a file named bcd.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

It is normal for it to show X drive as that is a ram drive created so that you may use command prompt
It is also normal for drive letters to change but not usually C to G
What does this mean please


> However, the bootrec rebuildbcd only works once


works ONCE

Re the rest of your post - you have jumped the gun, as all I asked was what does it then show
Now it shows a windows installation proceed from my last cmd as follows
You MAY of course now have to start from the beginning
These cmds are executed from the X:\Sources prompt

so firstly following on from where you have the windows installation found 1 on g drive complete the cmds as follows


Successfully scanned Windows installations.
Total identified Windows installations: 1 [1] D:\Windows
Add installation to boot list? Yes<Y>/No<N>/All<A>:
meaning that the BCD store rebuild is progressing as expected.

At the _Add installation to boot list?_ question, type Enter *Y* or *Yes*, followed by the *Enter* key.

You should see this on screen:
The operation completed successfully.

meaning that the BCD rebuild is complete.

Restart your computer.


----------

